# Urine Scald



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What's be best treatment for urine scald that you have used? Just discovered the buck has it pretty good. :sigh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

wash it good then coat the entire area with bag balm so no more urine gets on the skin and it helps it heal.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do as Logan said, but I've also used Desitin( or the Dollar General evuivalent)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... I agree... :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys! Just got done treating. Washed with weak betadine solution, dried him off & applied bag balm. After clean up it wasnt as bad as it looked initially. Mud spots can be deceiving!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yea DK has bag balm all over his legs right now to prevent it. The other 2 boys don't seam to pee on the legs as much but he sure was. :wink:


----------



## Topperfox (Dec 5, 2013)

I maintain a burn-free buck by spraying the typical burn areas & his face with PAM. Yep - the pan spray. I spray his chest, underarms, back of his front legs, under his neck, etc. It can be done through the fence. A light coat is best. Your not trying to seal off the skin - just trying to repel the vast majority of the urine. I spray him once a week on Mondays.


----------



## bayhorsebillygoat (Jun 10, 2015)

What’s the best way to get the urine buildup out of the goat fur and off the skin? Our goat has it pretty bad down his back legs. Had a surgery to re locate the urethra out the back after some kidney stones so he constantly drips. Just washed w dawn soap and tried to spray some betadine solution on afterward but there is still the buildup.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

I'd like to know the answer to that question, too. Our bucks look like they've been in a peeing contest, even our 4 month old. (Probably have been!) Is there a certain type of soap anyone uses?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Use a mild soap, dawn regular dish soap works well. Trim the long hairs and like has been posted, bag balm, one person used PAM (?!). And wait for the rut to end! I've used Vaseline, too. 

With 12 adult bucks, there is a lot of peeing going on. I just make sure no one has any infection and try to keep the urine irritation to a minimum.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I use dawn dish soap as well. And then I apply homemade udder balm (coconut oil, olive oil, beeswax, some essential oils).


----------



## blahey99 (Oct 30, 2021)

bayhorsebillygoat said:


> What’s the best way to get the urine buildup out of the goat fur and off the skin? Our goat has it pretty bad down his back legs. Had a surgery to re locate the urethra out the back after some kidney stones so he constantly drips. Just washed w dawn soap and tried to spray some betadine solution on afterward but there is still the buildup.


----------



## blahey99 (Oct 30, 2021)

My goat had the same surgery! I am having the same urine burn situation! if you have any tips please let me know!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

blahey99 said:


> My goat had the same surgery! I am having the same urine burn situation! if you have any tips please let me know!


This post is pretty old. You can make your own post to see if anyone has new ideas..but the ones found in this post should help. 

Best wishes


----------

